

Clean openSUSE linux installation contains fraudulent HTTPS certificates - nix_virus_guy
https://imgur.com/a/rDCf7

======
BostonEnginerd
I just checked my Debian installation and these certificates are there in the
default IceDove (Firefox) installation, however they are marked as Untrusted.
I believe this is intended behavior.

These certificates also seem to have expired in 3/2014.

------
BostonEnginerd
Interesting. Can you provide a checksum of the ISO you used to install?

